# Neues von der RegTP



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2003)

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02852/index.html
bzw.
http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/start/fs_03.html


> Bonn, den 27. Oktober 2003
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde entzieht knapp 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung und ordnet die sofortige Abschaltung von Rufnummern an
> Kurth: „Die neuen Regeln zum Rufnummernmissbrauch werden konsequent angewandt und zeigen Wirkung.“
> ...


----------



## DocSnyder (27 Oktober 2003)

Dazu im Jaginforum:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?threadid=32028 (Offener Brief und Diskussion im Vorfeld)
http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?&threadid=32084 (man leckt seine Wunden)

/.
DocSnyder, einen Güterzug voller Popcorn holend.


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

"Ja, ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten?" :dafuer: :respekt:


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> "Ja, ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten?" :dafuer: :respekt:




Für die Nutzer schon, nicht für die Würgeschlangen und ihre Freunde.

Oder sehe ich das falsch.

Dafür bekommt die viel gescholtene RegTP:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## DocSnyder (27 Oktober 2003)

Jetzt wird es wohl keine 24 Stunden dauern, bis die bisherigen Mainpean-Partner auf  Dialer der IBS Spamming AG umsteigen, die genau wie ein Stardialer funktionieren, auf demselben Einwahlserver in Berlin landen und deren Nummern keineswegs gesperrt sind. Registriert sind aber nur die Wenigsten, der von der Porno Hacker Crew z. B. nicht. Und falls IBS schlagartig mit 400000 Registrierungen bei der RegTP anklopft, und man dort auch nur einen Dialer startet, wird man bestimmt zwei und zwei zusammenzählen können.

Das Hauptproblem und gleichzeitig der Grund für diese große Anzahl Dialer liegt in der technischen Architektur der Dialerinfrastruktur: die Dinger wurden früher auf download.stardialer.de bzw. download.ibs-clearing.ch on-the-fly beim Herunterladen zusammengebaut. Dabei hat rein prinzipiell jeder Dialer seine Prüfsumme, die nie gleich ist. Mainpean und IBS mussten ihre Infrastruktur bestimmt erheblich umbauen, um überhaupt der Registrierpflicht nachkommen zu können.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu im Jaginforum: ...


Bücherverbrennung und Steuerausfall ... naja, da fällt der "Gegenseite" spontan teilweise nicht wirklich viel zu ein.  :roll:


----------



## Fidul (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Bücherverbrennung und Steuerausfall ... naja, da fällt der "Gegenseite" spontan teilweise nicht wirklich viel zu ein.  :roll:


Du hast "Mauern bauen" und "Lager errichten" vergessen. Was für perverse Vergleiche.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2003)

HAHAHA

WIE GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NACH WOCHENLANGEM ÄRGER ENDLICH EINE ENTSCHÄDIGUNG FÜR DEN GANZEN STRESS UND DANN AUCH NOCH DIESE BELUSTIGUNG IN DEM PRO DIALER FOREN.


JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Obstinacy (28 Oktober 2003)

*viele Nr..*

Eine kurze Frage...

Mein Anbieter hat mir heute erzählt das ein Unternehmen nur eine Nr regestrieren lassen muß. Verfügt er über mehrer Nr reicht es aus, nur eine Nr zu regestrieren. Die restlich gelten somit auch als "OK"...

Und nu ?


----------



## peanuts (28 Oktober 2003)

*Re: viele Nr..*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kurze Frage...
> 
> Mein Anbieter hat mir heute erzählt das ein Unternehmen nur eine Nr regestrieren lassen muß. Verfügt er über mehrer Nr reicht es aus, nur eine Nr zu regestrieren. Die restlich gelten somit auch als "OK"...
> 
> Und nu ?



Diese Aussage ist falsch. Jeder Dialer muss registriert werden, auch wenn immer die selbe Nummer gewählt wird. Im vorliegenden Fall haben die knapp gesperrten 400.000 Dialer auf nur drei Nummern zugegriffen.


----------



## Obstinacy (28 Oktober 2003)

*MHH*

Kannst du mir sagen, woher du das weißt ?

Oder kennst du eine Hompage die mir das bestätigt ?

Ich muß meinem Provider schließlich beweise bringen..

Danke !


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Oktober 2003)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg37.pdf



> Erläuterungen
> Zu 2.1.3 Verankerte Zielrufnummer und die ebenfalls verankerten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale zur Auswahl des MWD-Angebots
> Es handelt sich um die im Programm verankerte Zielrufnummer, mittels der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zu dem betreffenden Mehrwertdienst hergestellt werden soll. Entsprechend der zu erfüllenden Mindestvoraussetzungen kann ein Anwählprogramm nur monolithisch, d. h. komplett, einschließlich der fest eingeprägten Zielrufnummer und der fest eingeprägten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale (wie z.B. „Uniform Resource Locator“, nachfolgend URL genannt) zur eindeutigen Auswahl eines Zieles eines MWDAngebots, registriert werden. Das heißt, in einem Anwählprogramm dürfen z.B. nicht mehrere Start-URLs verankert sein. *Sofern der Registrierungsverpflichtete beabsichtigt, mehrere Ziele (z. B. Start-URLs) unter einer MWD-Rufnummer ansteuern zu wollen, so muss er hierfür für jedes Ziel jeweils ein Anwählprogramm registrieren lassen.*



Ok?


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Oktober 2003)

Die Bundesregierung stellt sich demonstrativ hinter die RegTp:

http://www.bundesregierung.de/Nachrichten-,417.524172/artikel/Bundesregierung-bekaempft-den-.htm



> Bundesregierung bekämpft den Missbrauch von 0190er-/ und 0900er-Rufnummern
> 
> Mi, 29.10.2003
> 
> ...




Besondere Beachtung verdienen die letzten drei Worte der Meldung.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2003)

Generelle Frage an die werten Herren Juisten:

die Mainpean-Dialer wurden anfangs zugelassen. Infolge der Intervention von Verbrauchern, einschl. z. B. dvill und an-deren hier, wurden die Dialer bei der RegTP geprüft und die Registrierung wg. den fehlenden Mindestvoraussetzungen rückwirkend wieder entzogen. Tonnos war nun seit dem 15.09.2003 davon ausgegangen, dass sein Angebot ordentlich ist - kann man ihm eigentlich weiterhin eine Betrugsabsicht gem. § 261a StGB unterstellen?
Diese Frage stelle ich hier mal ganz offen zur Beantwortung, da sicher einige Leser des Forums auf folgende Idee kommen werden - konfrontiert nach dem 15.09.03 mit dem Dialer, Verbindungen waren entstanden. Anstatt den Formularweg über die RegTP zu gehen und den Nicht-Zahlungsanspruch von dort bestätigen zu lassen, werden Anzeigen bei Polizei und StA erstattet.
@Mod und Heiko, könnten wir hier zu einer expliziten Empfehlung für Endkunden z. B. unter der Rubrik "was tun bei Schaden" kommen?
Besonders beachtlich finde ich auch noch folgende Überlegung - Endkunden, die vom 15.09. bis vorgestern den Content wissentlich benutzt haben sind somit ebenfalls von dem Zahlungsanspruch befreit.
Naiv gefragt - @tonnos, wer kommt eigentlich für den Leistungsausfall in dieser Zeit auf? Musst Du den Content an die Webmaster bezahlen oder ist das Risiko bereits vorab vertraglich auf dessen eigene Kosten abgewälzt?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Naiv gefragt - @tonnos, wer kommt eigentlich für den Leistungsausfall
> in dieser Zeit auf? Musst Du den Content an die Webmaster bezahlen oder ist das Risiko
> bereits vorab vertraglich auf dessen eigene Kosten abgewälzt?



Offengestanden ist die Beantwortung dieser Frage so wichtig, wie die Frage nach dem Sack Reis in China. 
Er hofft ja wohl immer noch jetzt sogar mit "höchstqualifizierter" anwaltlicher Unterstützung 
siehe www.dialerundrecht.de aus dem Schlamassel, den er selber wissentlich angerichtet
 hat mit heiler Haut rauszukommen,(auf Kosten der Verbraucher versteht sich) 
Ob er selber oder seine "Kunden" für diese zweifelhaften Machenschaften gerade stehen müssen 
ist eigentlich ziemlich egal und dürfte wohl nur ihn und seine  "Kunden" interessieren. 
Erfreulicherweise steht die Bundesregierung ja wohl voll hinter der Entscheidung der RegTP.
cp 
artus


----------



## Fidul (29 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> die Mainpean-Dialer wurden anfangs zugelassen.


Die Registrierung in der RegTP-Datenbank ist *keine* Zulassung!


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Tonnos war nun seit dem 15.09.2003 davon ausgegangen, dass sein Angebot ordentlich ist


Er hat bei der Registrierung versichert, daß seine Dialer gesetzeskonform sind. Das waren sie aber nach Ansicht der RegTP nicht.


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders beachtlich finde ich auch noch folgende Überlegung - Endkunden, die vom 15.09. bis vorgestern den Content wissentlich benutzt haben sind somit ebenfalls von dem Zahlungsanspruch befreit.
> Naiv gefragt - @tonnos, wer kommt eigentlich für den Leistungsausfall in dieser Zeit auf? Musst Du den Content an die Webmaster bezahlen oder ist das Risiko bereits vorab vertraglich auf dessen eigene Kosten abgewälzt?


Laut einem Posting im Jagin-Forum (28-10-2003 09:30) ließ Mainpean verlauten: _"Selbstverständlich steht der aktuellen und zukünftigen Auszahlung nichts im Wege!"_ Dieses Posting bezog sich auf die Mainpean Wochennews KW44, doch da wurde anscheinend etwas geändert, denn IMHO sieht diese Seite jetzt anders aus und ist vom 29.10.

Addendum: Ein aus dem Heise-Forum gefischter Link zum Thema bei Dialerfragen.de mit O-Ton Mainpean.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Die Registrierung in der RegTP-Datenbank ist *keine* Zulassung! Laut einem Posting im Jagin-Forum (28-10-2003 09:30) ließ Mainpean verlauten: _"Selbstverständlich steht der aktuellen und zukünftigen Auszahlung nichts im Wege!"_ Dieses Posting bezog sich auf die Mainpean Wochennews KW44, doch da wurde anscheinend etwas geändert, denn IMHO sieht diese Seite jetzt anders aus und ist vom 29.10.! Hm...


 Nun zumindest eine Art der Zulassung ist das schon - aber auf keinen Fall ein "Persilschein". Danke für den Rest Deines Postings - genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Scheint so, als bekämen mit solchen drakonischen Massnahmen nicht nur die Zwischenhändler und technischen Dienstleister so ihre Probleme sondern auch der Rest des Rattenschwanzes - lässt die RegTP womöglich die Branche von innen ausbluten?


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Generelle Frage an die werten Herren Juisten:
> 
> die Mainpean-Dialer wurden anfangs zugelassen. Infolge der Intervention von Verbrauchern, einschl. z. B. dvill und an-deren hier, wurden die Dialer bei der RegTP geprüft und die Registrierung wg. den fehlenden Mindestvoraussetzungen rückwirkend wieder entzogen. Tonnos war nun seit dem 15.09.2003 davon ausgegangen, dass sein Angebot ordentlich ist - kann man ihm eigentlich weiterhin eine Betrugsabsicht gem. § 261a StGB unterstellen?
> Diese Frage stelle ich hier mal ganz offen zur Beantwortung, da sicher einige Leser des Forums auf folgende Idee kommen werden - konfrontiert nach dem 15.09.03 mit dem Dialer, Verbindungen waren entstanden. Anstatt den Formularweg über die RegTP zu gehen und den Nicht-Zahlungsanspruch von dort bestätigen zu lassen, werden Anzeigen bei Polizei und StA erstattet.
> ...




Das Registrierungsverfahren von Dialern wird von vielen missverstanden.

Ich versuche es mit einem Vergleich, der wie immer hinkt:

Bei der Abgabe einer Steuererklärung muss der Steuerpflichtige auch versichern, dass er alle Angaben richtig und gewissenhaft dem Steuerrecht entsprechend gemacht hat.

Das Finanzamt geht dann auch zunächst davon aus, dass alles richtig ist.

Gibt es dann Anhaltspunkte, dass dies nicht der Fall war, kommt danach die ganze Palette der Möglichkeiten. Dann erst handelt die Finanzverwaltung.

Übertragen auf das Dialer-Geschäft bedeutet dies:

Registrierung ist keine Zulassung und schon gar keine Prüfung auf Rechtmäßigkeit.

Dafür war, ist und bleibt der Registrierungspflichtige veranwortlich.

Mehr: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

Für Fälle, in denen eine Behörde getäuscht wurde, gibt es  § 48 VwVfG . Danach kann eine  erschlichene Entscheidung einer Behörde ganz mit Wirkung für die Vergangenhait zurückgenommen werden.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Meine Herren, wir danken für die Entvakuuminisierung. Soll heißen - für weitere strafrechtliche Schritte sind die Behörden in Berlin örtlich zuständig.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Für Fälle, in denen eine Behörde getäuscht wurde, gibt es  § 48 VwVfG . Danach kann eine  erschlichene Entscheidung einer Behörde ganz mit Wirkung für die Vergangenhait zurückgenommen werden.
> 
> Counselor



Wobei die Frage zu stellen ist, ob die Registrierung als Verwaltungs*akt* oder als Verwaltungs*handeln* anzusehen ist.


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2003)

Verwaltungsakt:
Entscheidung einer Behörde zur Regelung eines Einzelfalls mit Außenwirkung.

Jo, VA sollte vorliegen.


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die Frage zu stellen ist, ob die Registrierung als Verwaltungs*akt* oder als Verwaltungs*handeln* anzusehen ist.



Zumindest bedarf es eines formgebundenen Antrags, den die RegTP bescheidet. Aber regelt die RegTP hier ein Rechtsverhältnis?

Counselor


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2003)

Ein Verwaltungsakt ist von keinem Antrag abhängig.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Formgebundenheit ist nicht entscheidend. Zum Beispiel gibt es Bau*anzeigen* und Bau*anträge*, bei denen jeweils gewissen Formen eingehalten werden.
Die Anzeige wird von der Behörde entgegengenommen, aber nicht beschieden, weil der Architekt des Bauherrn schließlich erklärt, baurechtskonform zu bauen.
Beim Bauantrag muss ein Bescheid ergehen.

Übrigens bei der Bauanzeige bleibt die Verantwortung beim Bauherrn und seinem Architekten.


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Formgebundenheit ist nicht entscheidend.


Das alleine nicht. Entscheidend ist, ob die RegTP im Außenverhältnis eine endgültige Einzelfallregelung herbeiführen will.


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Bauantrag muss ein Bescheid ergehen.


So isses. Und bei der Registrierung von Dialern auch.
Dazu heißt es in der Verfügung Nr. 37/2003 Abschnitt IV Ziff. 2:

```
2. Anträge auf Registrierung eines Anwählprogramms mit einer 
MWD-Nummer aus der Gasse 0190 oder 0900 können längstens 
bis zu dem Zeitpunkt gestellt werden zu dem die Gasse 
09009 zur Verfügung gestellt werden wird. Diese Anträge werden 
nur beschieden, wenn mit den Registrierungsunterlagen 
zugleich ein Antrag auf Zuteilung einer Rufnummer aus der 
Gasse 09009 gestellt und den Antragsunterlagen beigefügt wird.
```
Weiter heißt es unter Ziff. 6:

```
Für den Fall, dass sich nach erfolgter Registrierung z.B. im Zuge 
einer nachträglichen Überprüfung bzw. im Rahmen eines 
Beschwerde- oder Klageverfahrens herausstellt, dass ein registriertes 
Anwählprogramm entgegen der schriftlichen Versicherung 
die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen nicht eingehalten 
hat, wird die Registrierung durch die Reg TP aufgehoben 
(Rücknahme oder Widerruf) und die Dokumentation auf der 
Web-Seite in der Weise aktualisiert, dass die Registrierung des 
Anwählprogramms aufgehoben wurde.
```
Der Anbieter des Zahlungsportals bleibt zwar selbst für die Rechtskonformität seines Tools verantwortlich. Das Gesetz beschränkt aber das Nutzungsrecht an seiner 0190er Nummer, sowie seinen rechtsgeschäftlichen Gestaltungsspielraum. Dialer darf er nur einsetzen, wenn diese registriert sind (-> Geschäfte mit unregistrierten Dailern sind unwirksam). 

Nach der  Verfügung Nr 38/2003 Ziff. 5.1.1 ist der Antrag auf  Zuteilung einer 09009er Rufnummer stets mit einem Antrag auf Registrierung zu verbinden. Und die Nummernzuteilung ist eine gebundene Verwaltungsentscheidung.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Die Registrierung eines Dialers kommt mir vor, wie die Zulassung eines Autos bei der Zulassungsstelle. Der Hashwert ist das Kennzeichen und die RegTP spielt nachträglich TÜV.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Registrierung eines Dialers kommt mir vor, wie die Zulassung eines Autos bei der Zulassungsstelle. Der Hashwert ist das Kennzeichen und die RegTP spielt nachträglich TÜV.


Genauso verstehe ich das auch und im Gespräch mit einem zuständigen Vertreter der RegTP in Meschede bringt er dies ebenfalls genau auf diesen Punkt - die Registrierung ist eine Art der Zulassung!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich mit dem TÜV ist unpassend. Als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter des TÜV darf ich darauf hinweisen,
 daß im Regelfall der TÜV *vorher * die Sicherheit eines Gerätes prüft (Einzelprüfung oder Bauartzulassung,
 wobei der Bauartzulassung eine intensive Prüfung vorausgeht)
 und nicht erst *nachdem*  der Anwender einen Stromschlag  von einem  defekten Gerät bekommen hat
 oder wegen defekter Reifen oder Bremsen  an einen  Baum gefahren ist.

Natürlich gibt es auch nachträgliche Prüfungen auf Grund von Unfällen , aber das ist die unerwünschte Ausnahme 
und nicht die Regel, wie es anscheinend vom Pseudo-TÜV RegTP verstanden und gehandhabt wird 

cp


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich mit dem TÜV ist unpassend.


Ganz stimmen tut der Vergleich nicht. Ich denke, ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, was die Registrierung ist:

Sie ist  Auflage im Zuteilungsbescheid zur Verwendung der Rufnummer (vgl.  Vfg Nr. 38/2003 Ziff. 6.1.). 

Damit haben unrichtige Angaben im Registrierungsverfahren die Rücknahme des Rufnummernzuteilungsbescheids zur Folge.

Counselor


----------



## Obstinacy (31 Oktober 2003)

*Bezahlen oder nicht bezahlen*

Ich denke das große Problem bei der ganzen Sachen ist, das nicht 100 % feststeht ob man als Endkunde , welcher auf einen nicht regestrierten Dialer reingefallen ist, auch wirklich bezahlen muß oder nicht.

Diese Antwort konnten mir noch nicht mal die Leute der RegTP geben.
Ich habe das Gefühl das ganz ist eine endlose graue Zone und von schwarz / weiß bzw legal oder nicht sind alle noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Bezahlen oder nicht bezahlen*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das große Problem bei der ganzen Sachen ist, das nicht 100 % feststeht ob man als Endkunde , welcher auf einen nicht regestrierten Dialer reingefallen ist, auch wirklich bezahlen muß oder nicht.
> 
> Diese Antwort konnten mir noch nicht mal die Leute der RegTP geben.
> Ich habe das Gefühl das ganz ist eine endlose graue Zone und von schwarz / weiß bzw legal oder nicht sind alle noch weit entfernt.



Im TKG steht tatsächlich nix darüber, ob man zahlen muß oder nicht.

Meine Meinung:

Das TKG beschränkt die rechtsgeschäftliche Gestaltungsfreiheit und das Nutzungsrecht an der Rufnummer mit der Folge, daß Rechtsgeschäfte mit unregistrierten Dialern nicht verboten, aber unwirksam sind.

Counselor


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2003)

heißt doch auf deutsch: Wenn Gebühren nach Einwahl über einen nicht registrierten Dialers eingefordert werden, muss ich den Vertrag wegen fehlender Rechtsgrundlage gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber anfechten? Oder wie ist das in der Praxis zu verstehen?


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

> *§ 43b TKG: Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er-
> Mehrwertdiensterufnummern*
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je
> Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist. Bei Telefaxdiensten ist zusätzlich die Zahl der zu übermittelnden Seiten anzugeben. Bei Datendiensten ist zusätzlich der Umfang der zu übermittelnden Daten anzugeben.
> ...



Dazu dann:



> *§ 96 TKG: Bußgeldvorschriften*
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> (...)
> 9a. einer vollziehbaren Anordnung nach § 43a Abs. 1 Satz 3 oder § 43c Abs.1 Satz 4 zuwiderhandelt,
> ...



Umstritten ist (so weit ich sehe), ob diese Ordnungswidrigkeiten eine Wirksamkeit des § 134 BGB (Nichtigkeit von Rechtsgeschäften bei Verstoß gegen Verbotsgesetze) hervor ruft - und der ganze Vertrag nichtig wird.
Alternativ wird vertreten, es handele sich (mindestens) um einen Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten, wodruch über § 138 BGB die gleiche Rechtsfolge eintritt.
Schließlich gibt es Meinungen, die von einer schwebenden Unwirksamkeit ausgehen, bis dass die ordnungsgemäße Befolgung des Gesetzes (hier § 43b TKG) nachträglich erfolgte, also der Dialer ggf. genehmigt wurde. Das kommt aber vorliegend wohl kaum vor.

Mehr habe ich bislang auch nicht gefunden - die Selbstsicherheit, es müsse nicht gezahlt werden, ist tatsächlich ein wenig überraschend ...


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr habe ich bislang auch nicht gefunden - die Selbstsicherheit, es müsse nicht gezahlt werden, ist tatsächlich ein wenig überraschend ...



Das beruht auf einer  Auskunft der RegTP


```
Wenn Sie vor Beginn der Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung über (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern nicht in der vom Gesetz vorgeschriebenen Weise (s. o.) über den Preis informiert wurden, besteht kein Anspruch auf Zahlung des Entgeltes. Dies hat der Gesetzgeber ausdrücklich bestimmt.
```


Counselor


----------

